# .eclipse-Verzeichnis unter Windows 7



## Generic1 (17. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe Eclipse unter C:/Program Files (Windows 7) installiert, Unter C:/Users/ich wirdvon Eclipse zusätzich ein Ordner .eclipse angelegt.
Weiß jemand für was dieser Ordner ist -> eigentlich ist es ja mit Eclipse gedacht, dass man einfach den "eclipse"- Ordner nimmt und dann auf einen anderen Rechner geben kann um Eclipse sofort zu starten. Weiß da jemand mehr darüber?
Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## XHelp (17. Jun 2010)

den .eclipse Ordner gibt es nicht nur bei W7
Ich vermute mal stark, dass das benutzerbezogenen Einstellungen sind. Z.b. wenn du cvs benutzt wäre es unpraktisch den Eclipse Ordner weiterzugeben und somit auch deine Kennwörter. Deswegen gibt es eben einen extra Ort für solche Informationen.


----------

